# upside down catfish living with my other fish



## fishiiboy (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought an upside down catfish at my local fish store. I added the fish to my tank and then I went to sleep. I woke up the next day and my algae eating fish was missing. Was this caused by the upside down catfish?.

Btw I can't find the remains of the algae eating fish


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

how big is you algae eating fish and what kind is it?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

whats the size of the cat fish and the algue eating fish ?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=334
Supposed to be peaceful and not attack other fish, but if a fish dies, it will get eaten.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldn't think the Upside Down Cat would eat a live fish. I agree, it probably at the remains though....your other fish probably helped.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

am guessing the same. if the algae eater was a smaller SAE, a lil water chemistry change would have knocked it out and every one else pretty much finished the rest.


----------



## fishiiboy (Jun 24, 2009)

*um*

the algae eating fish is the biggest one in the tank. It's probably double the size of the upside down catfish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

pleco. Sniff the tank, if its bad there is a corpse, look for it. otherwise it hiding or it jumped out.


----------

